# Ext Hard Drive can share between 2 DVRs? monthly cost 2nd DVR?



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I currently have a VIP722 DVR with an external hard drive. I'm looking at buying my own VIP722K to put in the bedroom. I asked DISH about this and they said no activation fee for VIP722K but $14/mo more having it. That figure sounds really high to me - is that what others are paying for a 2nd DVR in their home?

Second question, can the external hard drive from my VIP722 be shared with the VIP722K if I activate the VIP722K on my same account in my same home?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes you can share the drive between DVRs on your acount.
A second DUO DVR would be an additional $17 a month.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

A cheaper solution may be to by a 211 and a EHD turning it into a HD DVR. One time fee of $40 to activate ability to use EHD. Monthly cost would be $7/mo. You would NOT be able to move EHD's between 211 and 722 though.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If the new DVR you're contemplating is your second box and unless you're going to tinker with the insides of the unit, there is no advantage to buying.

The monthly fee for a Duo DVR is $17. (The $14 is for a Duo Receiver.) This is for each and every one other than your first, whether you own them or not.

You could save some money depending on your needs. The ViP612DVR is considered a Solo DVR which is $10. It has two satellite and one OTA receiver so it can record three programs at a time just like the 722. It cannot do PIP. Of course, a 722k does have two OTA receivers when you buy the module.

While the difference between $17 and $10 is only $84 a year, if that bedroom unit isn't going to get a lot of use other than recording things for your EHD you may want to consider the 612. I use a 722 and a 612, but I'm cheap. My experience with the 612 is it's a little kludgy - underpowered - so if you're going to use it to regularly watch HD recordings skipping commercials while simultaneously recording two or three HD programs, get the 722k.


----------

